# Germania fuori da Qatar 2022.



## admin (1 Dicembre 2022)

La Germania è la prima grande eliminata dai Mondiali di Qatar 2022. A nulla è servita la vittoria la vittoria per 3-2 contro la Costarica. Passano Giappone e Spagna.

*Gli ottavi di finale QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-mondiali-qatar-2022-gli-abbinamenti.122784/#post-2842406


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2022)

Godo! A casa questi pupazzi di Soros e del patronato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Germania è la prima grande eliminata dai Mondiali di Qatar 2022. A nulla è servita la vittoria la vittoria per 3-2 contro la Costarica. Passano Giappone e Spagna.
> 
> *Gli ottavi di finale QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-mondiali-qatar-2022-gli-abbinamenti.122784/#post-2842406



Ciao Rudiger, buon ritorno a casa


----------



## Solo (1 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Germania è la prima grande eliminata dai Mondiali di Qatar 2022. A nulla è servita la vittoria la vittoria per 3-2 contro la Costarica. Passano Giappone e Spagna.
> 
> *Gli ottavi di finale QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-mondiali-qatar-2022-gli-abbinamenti.122784/#post-2842406


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Germania è la prima grande eliminata dai Mondiali di Qatar 2022. A nulla è servita la vittoria la vittoria per 3-2 contro la Costarica. Passano Giappone e Spagna.
> 
> *Gli ottavi di finale QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-mondiali-qatar-2022-gli-abbinamenti.122784/#post-2842406


Voglio vederli all'aeroporto con una mano davanti la bocca e una davanti le chiappe vestiti di arcobaleno. Godo pagliacci


----------



## ilPresidente (1 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Germania è la prima grande eliminata dai Mondiali di Qatar 2022. A nulla è servita la vittoria la vittoria per 3-2 contro la Costarica. Passano Giappone e Spagna.
> 
> *Gli ottavi di finale QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-mondiali-qatar-2022-gli-abbinamenti.122784/#post-2842406




agnello inquisito e la Germania a casa  sono già salito in paradiso? Strano sono più il tipo da Diavoli


----------



## Hellscream (1 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Germania è la prima grande eliminata dai Mondiali di Qatar 2022. A nulla è servita la vittoria la vittoria per 3-2 contro la Costarica. Passano Giappone e Spagna.
> 
> *Gli ottavi di finale QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-mondiali-qatar-2022-gli-abbinamenti.122784/#post-2842406


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Dicembre 2022)

Peccato abbiano vinto o usciva anche la Spagna


----------



## gabri65 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Voglio sposare una giapponese.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Germania è la prima grande eliminata dai Mondiali di Qatar 2022. A nulla è servita la vittoria la vittoria per 3-2 contro la Costarica. Passano Giappone e Spagna.
> 
> *Gli ottavi di finale QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-mondiali-qatar-2022-gli-abbinamenti.122784/#post-2842406


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Belgio e Danimarca già eliminate sono davanti alla Germania nella classifica fifa. Quindi la Germania non è la prima e neanche la più clamorosa eliminazione. La palma spetta al Belgio eliminato da secondo in lista fifa.


----------



## danjr (1 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Germania è la prima grande eliminata dai Mondiali di Qatar 2022. A nulla è servita la vittoria la vittoria per 3-2 contro la Costarica. Passano Giappone e Spagna.
> 
> *Gli ottavi di finale QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ottavi-mondiali-qatar-2022-gli-abbinamenti.122784/#post-2842406


Mondiali 2018 ultimi nel girone, europei fuori agli ottavi, mondiali 2022 fuori ai gironi. Francamente peggio di noi


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Belgio e Danimarca già eliminate sono davanti alla Germania nella classifica fifa. Quindi la Germania non è la prima e neanche la più clamorosa eliminazione. La palma spetta al Belgio eliminato da secondo in lista fifa.



Belgio e Danimarca sono caccole. La Germania ha quattro titoli mondiali. Che paragoni sono?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Voglio sposare una giapponese.



Hai visto quante ne hanno inquadrate sugli spalti? 
Il problema è che molte di quelle inquadrate hanno un'età indefinita che può spaziare dai 20 ai 60 anni


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Dicembre 2022)

è qui che si gode?
Mamma mia che goduria. Sto impazzendo.
Domani vado in piazza nudo


----------



## medjai (1 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Voglio sposare una giapponese.


Off topic. 
Dovresti sapere che dopo il primo figlio, tutte le moglie giapponesi smettono di fare l'amore con il marito. Non è un cliché, ne dipende della persona. È così. Per questo motivo la prostituzione in Giappone non si vede con una prospettiva negativa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Dicembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Belgio e Danimarca già eliminate sono davanti alla Germania nella classifica fifa. Quindi la Germania non è la prima e neanche la più clamorosa eliminazione. La palma spetta al Belgio eliminato da secondo in lista fifa.


la classifica fifa è una classifica che non vuol dire niente...belgio primo per tanti anni (non si sa in base a cosa) zero titoli.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai visto quante ne hanno inquadrate sugli spalti?
> Il problema è che molte di quelle inquadrate hanno un'età indefinita che può spaziare dai 20 ai 60 anni



Colgo l'occasione per dire;
Se non sbaglio poco prima dell'inizio die mondiali tu dicesti che la Germania doveva stare attenta al Giappone, perché i nipponici secondo te passavano. Se non sbaglio ne stavi parlando con @Blu71 che pensava tu scherzassi, ma con un secondo commento più tecnico facesti capire la tua serietà. 

Be è giusto dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. Complimenti per il pronostico ehehe.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Off topic.
> Dovresti sapere che dopo il primo figlio, tutte le moglie giapponesi smettono di fare l'amore con il marito. Non è un cliché, ne dipende della persona. È così. Per questo motivo la prostituzione in Giappone non si vede con una prospettiva negativa.



Per un figlio sono troppo vecchio.

E comunque potrei sempre sposarmi una prostituta.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Colgo l'occasione per dire;
> Se non sbaglio poco prima dell'inizio die mondiali tu dicesti che la Germania doveva stare attenta al Giappone, perché i nipponici secondo te passavano. Se non sbaglio ne stavi parlando con @Blu71 che pensava tu scherzassi, ma con un secondo commento più tecnico facesti capire la tua serietà.
> 
> Be è giusto dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. Complimenti per il pronostico ehehe.



Hai fatto i complimenti a @Divoratore Di Stelle? Amico mio sei un folle 
Ora non lo si potrà più fermare


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto i complimenti a @Divoratore Di Stelle? Amico mio sei un folle
> Ora non lo si potrà più fermare



Bisogna dare un po' di brio al forum 

Abbiamo già perso da tempo quel folle di ACMilan1899 (che fine avrà fatto?) che faceva post chilometrici ad ogni discussione e insultava le melme sfinteristi come nessuno.... Ci vuole un altro pazzo scatenato


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Bisogna dare un po' di brio al forum
> 
> Abbiamo già perso da tempo quel folle di ACMilan1899 (che fine avrà fatto?) che faceva post chilometrici ad ogni discussione e insultava le melme sfinteristi come nessuno.... Ci vuole un altro pazzo scatenato



Ti assumi tu la responsabilità di dare carta bianca a @Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Dicembre 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Off topic.
> Dovresti sapere che dopo il primo figlio, tutte le moglie giapponesi smettono di fare l'amore con il marito. Non è un cliché, ne dipende della persona. È così. Per questo motivo la prostituzione in Giappone non si vede con una prospettiva negativa.


Non é che dipende anche dal marito Giapponese?!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per un figlio sono troppo vecchio.
> 
> E comunque *potrei sempre sposarmi una prostituta.*



Almeno se il matrimonio va a pu… sai perché


----------



## gabri65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Almeno se il matrimonio va a pu… sai perché



Secondo me è più seria una prostituta giapponese di certe fulminate nostrane ...


----------



## sampapot (2 Dicembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Belgio e Danimarca già eliminate sono davanti alla Germania nella classifica fifa. Quindi la Germania non è la prima e neanche la più clamorosa eliminazione. La palma spetta al Belgio eliminato da secondo in lista fifa.


la Fifa considera anche le amichevoli e non dà il giusto peso ai punti ottenuti nelle competizioni internazionali....per guadagnare posizioni bisognerebbe giocare contro squadrette tipo San Marino...Macedonia....a ho...questi sono forti, ci hanno eliminati nelle qualificazioni!!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto i complimenti a @Divoratore Di Stelle? Amico mio sei un folle
> Ora non lo si potrà più fermare


@Divoratore Di Stelle ne capisce molto di calcio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Bisogna dare un po' di brio al forum
> 
> Abbiamo già perso da tempo quel folle di ACMilan1899 (che fine avrà fatto?) che faceva post chilometrici ad ogni discussione e insultava le melme sfinteristi come nessuno.... Ci vuole un altro pazzo scatenato


è stato bannato


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Godo! A casa questi pupazzi di Soros e del patronato


Verranno ricordati x la foto in posa da ebeti dove sembrava stessero cacando e vomitando contemporaneamente.. 
Per fortuna poi sul campo pagano i meriti non le pagliacciate


----------



## sunburn (2 Dicembre 2022)

Mi ricordo ancora che dopo il Mondiale del 2014 gli addetti ai lavori avevano indicato il “modello Germania” come modello da imitare per risollevare la Nazionale italiana. Per imitarlo l’abbiamo imitato quasi perfettamente…


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Secondo me* è più seria una prostituta giapponese di certe fulminate nostrane ...



Non solo secondo te


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle ne capisce molto di calcio.



Libero di apprezzare chi credi


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Belgio e Danimarca sono caccole. La Germania ha quattro titoli mondiali. Che paragoni sono?


la Germania ha vinto 8 anni fa facendo figuracce sia negli ultimi mondiali che agli europei. Anche noi ne abbiamo vinti 4 e attualmente siamo ridicoli. Il criterio sarebbe la storia?


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Dicembre 2022)

Non riesco a smettere di godere.. poi fatti fuori dai Giapponesi ahahah!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto i complimenti a @Divoratore Di Stelle? Amico mio sei un folle
> *Ora non lo si potrà più fermare*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>



@OrgoglioMilanista ti avevo avertito di fargli i complimenti


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Dicembre 2022)

.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @OrgoglioMilanista ti avevo avertito di fargli i complimenti



Ho creato un mostro


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho creato un mostro



No, lo hai solo incitato. @Divoratore Di Stelle è contro tutti Germania inclusa


----------

